# Sig lists



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

OK, This will probably mark me for a N00b, but can someone clarify the numerology I see in a lot of the sigs around here? For instance you see stuff like the following:

0.1.0 Pet one
1.0.0 Pet Two
0.0.1 Pet Three
0.2.1 Pet Four

It's driving me nuts that I have no idea what the numbers mean!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Dec 17, 2010)

From what i read it means 

The first number is the amount of males - 1.0.0 = 1 male
The second number is females - 1.2.0 - 1 male and 2 females
The third number is juvenile/unknown sex - 1.2.1 - 1 male, 2 female, 1 unknown


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## james.w (Dec 17, 2010)

Tegulegend is correct


----------

